# Was having a Jack making my Mule mean?



## NCdonkeygirl (Oct 10, 2007)

We had a baby jack at our house for about 6 weeks. He had arrived at the same time as his mama and 2 other little Jennies. He played really well, but really _rough_ with our gelding-trotting along beside him with a chunk of Wilbur's neck in his mouth. He was already trying to mount our Jennies and he was only a couple of months old. It didn't dawn on me though, until he left the other night, that he might have been having a bad effect on our mule. When we brought all the new donkeys home our mule who is only 16 months old became _very_ aggressive toward the new donkeys. At a whopping 11.3 hh she is a giant compared to everyone else and I was about 95% sure I was going to sell her partly because she was so mean to the donkeys. Penny wants all the food, all the water, she doesn't really want all the attention, but she sure doesn't want anybody else to have it either. I was afraid it was only a matter of time before one of her kicks intended for a donkey hit a person instead. She spends most of her time with her ears pinned making sour faces.

But the other night the baby jack left with his mama and it was almost like everyone breathed a sigh of relief with him gone. Our "heard" only has 4 members now. The jennies are 2 peas in a pod and Penny and Wilbur are best buds. Yesterday morning I went to say my goodmornings to everyone and Penny wasn't up yet. She was lying down, but her head was up. I went and gave her a good scratch and moved on to the donkeys. I expected her to get up and get all in the middle of everything. She didn't. One of the jennies went over to her and stood near Penny's head and began rubbing Penny's crest and withers with her own head-which I've never seen her do to Penny before. I stepped away thinking Penny would stand up and all heck would break loose. But it didn't. (Obviously Penny is too tall to receive scratches from the donkey's when she's standing up so I think she liked it.) Anyway, could it be that the jack was making her jealous and more agressive than normal? Has anyone had experience with this kind of thing? I know hormones are powerful things...It just seems odd her behavior would suddenly change.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Oct 10, 2007)

Hope someone with way more experience than me will answer this




: I would still definitely keep a close watch on everyone, which I'm sure you're doing anyway. Good luck! p.s. I enjoyed reading about the "happy ending" (cute!), and hope it _stays_ so peaceful from now on



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 11, 2007)

I haven't personally had the Jack/Mule experience....but I remember over the Summer... Shawna (MiniMule's) stud muffin "Kilroy" had a *FIT* when a Mule came to live at their farm. She posted the funniest picture of his frustration .... lol...maybe she can post it again



: it is worth a good laugh!


----------



## minimule (Oct 11, 2007)

Here's the pic: He STILL hates her. He bit me on the belly today to show me he still doesn't approve. He acted like he wanted a hug and when I hugged him he nipped my belly. Yes, we had a discussion on what he should and shouldn't do. :nono:






My oldest mule is very protective of "His" herd. I have to be very careful introducing a new foal because he will attack it. He acts like the herd sire. He will also chase a new mare until she learns he is boss. Weird behavior for a gelding but none the less...... Once they are established in the herd, he leaves them alone.

It might be from the mules natural instinct to protect.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 12, 2007)

This is my favorite picture



:




Owie ... I am sure the belly bite didn't feel good


----------



## NCdonkeygirl (Oct 15, 2007)

That picture is so funny!

I've been keeping an eye on the heard lately and now it seems the girls are all BFFs and the gelding has been sulking in the barn. Gelding and Mule _used to be_ BFFs and I think he might miss that baby Jack a little. So now he's been getting extra hugs and kisses. I also told the mule if she keeps being nice then she won't have to go live somewhere else. we'll see how long it lasts...


----------

